# Shaper Videos



## Janger (Jul 2, 2018)

Forum members with shapers I invite you to post a video or pictures of your shaper in action. To get us started I am reposting an Abom video where he is making some giant parallels 28" long. It's pretty neat - zoom to 10:00 or so. I notice he has an anvil masquerading as a vise for work holding. 






Alex a while back you posted about some giant shaper you knew about that could do 50". Got any photos?


----------



## GerryinBelleRiver (Nov 28, 2018)

Apparently not many people here own one. Personally I find them mesmerizing to watch and if I were to ever come across a 7"or 8" one it would probably find it's way into my hobby shop. Abomb's machine and the old beast Steve Summers has seem to get some good use.

 However as the saying goes " you can make anything with a shaper except money" trurer than ever in todays CNC world.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 28, 2018)

Stefan Gotteswinter has some nice projects on his YouTube channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY8gSLTqvs38bR9X061jFWw


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm researching the cutting tools ...... hoping to make a cut in the next week or so .

Just had the belt replaced, drained and changed oil, lubed the ways, gears, vise, bearings....... 

And boy does this machine command your attention..... 18" stroke on the high speed and you are VERY aware of where your hands are, and loose wrenches and tea cups and oil cans ......

Soon ladies and gentlemen...... soon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 28, 2018)

In Junior High Shop we had a metal lathe, shaper and a power hack saw to play with.  The shaper was the most interesting of the lot.

I wonder where all the power hack saws disappeared to.  You never see them for sale.


----------



## GerryinBelleRiver (Nov 29, 2018)

I know where one went, rescued this from the scrapper last week. It is in the queue awaiting rebirth


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice! I have the same brand/model as yours that I rescued from a barn this summer. Canadian made in Manitoba 

It is made for a special (heavier)'blade , specifically a power hacksaw blade. Kbc tools sells the starret brand blade

Mine has been used a lot, both before and after I got it. The bushings, chain and other drive line pieces are a lot loose

But, since I got it I have reduced the use of my band saw by 75%. For cutting tubing, flat bar etc it is just so.......simple 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 29, 2018)

Stefan Gotteswinter has sold his shaper.  sad....


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have 6" shop built shaper that I'm working on, off and on. It's more in the nature of a completion than a rebuild. I find myself thinking how handy something in the 10" range would be.

I've  got a Peerless Machine and Tool of Guelph Ont. power hacksaw up and running. A different company than the American Peerless.  It nice to cut things square. Here is a  vid of one running  



  Mine is newer , it doesn't have the automatic lift. And now it's a rather nice pheasant green.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 1, 2019)

Here is a picture of a big old shaper i saw today.


----------



## GerryinBelleRiver (Feb 1, 2019)

Alexander said:


> Here is a picture of a big old shaper i saw today.View attachment 4265



What a beast. Can't image how big a chip it could throw.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 1, 2019)

They use it just to cut a large keyway in a bore. This is production work and kind of dangerous. If you make a small mistake the part will get pushed off the table and it weighs over 500 lbs. I have seen it happen on this machine


----------



## Tom O (Feb 1, 2019)

That is a big ass shaper! I like that table extension though the Atlas ones just aren’t big enough!


----------

